# Reparacion de bocinas Genius SW-Flat2.1 850



## Riveay (Jul 9, 2010)

Que tal a todos.

Trabajo en una tienda de computo y pues como el titulo dice me embarque en la mision de reparas este equipo porque me dijo mi jefe que si las reparaba me las quedo.

Se compone de 3 piezas, el boofer y 2 satelites que se conectan a este.

Cuando conecto el boofer a la computadora solo suena este y los satelites no pero cuando conecto los satelites por separado a la computadora si suenan entonces hay un error en la electronica.

Revise las pistas y paa que horrible trabajo, hay cobre sin estañar y ni siquiera con la laca verde además de pegamento hepoxico regado por todas partes. Pero aun asi el circuito parece estar bien. Use un multimetro para medir la continuidad entre las pistas y las soldadoras y todo esta bien.

Revise los capacitores y resistencias y no hay ninguno que haya explotado, que tenga el electrolito por fuera, los de poliester se ven bien y las resistencias se ven bien.

Esto me lleva a pensar que son los integrados, son 4 y 2 transistores, un 4558, un L7915CV y otros 2 que no alcanzo a ver, uno es un DIP de 16 patas y el otro un encapsulado que parece un TO-220 pero de 9 patas y su numero termina con 2007A (no pueod ver el numero completo porq esta cubierto con una pasta roja), los transistores son un 2N3904 y un 2N3906. 

Si alguien sabe que hacer, tiene una pista, el diagrama o manual de servicio estare muy agradecido.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Nimer (Jul 10, 2010)

Al boleo, te podría decir que el 7915 es el regulador para la parte negativa del preamplificador (-15v), y que uno de los que no alcanzás a ver, es un 7815 para los 15v de la parte positiva, también del pre.

El que termia en 2007A, puede ser un TDA2007 que es ni más ni menos que un amplificador integrado Stereo de 6+6, en un encapsulado de 9 pines. Ese es el amplificador de los dos satélites y que muy probablemente sea el que está arruinado.

Yo reemplazaría ese integrado, y pondría un CD de ACDC en la entrada de audio, con el reproductor adecuado, y festejaría por la reparación del nuevo equipo adquirido.


----------



## Riveay (Jul 10, 2010)

Hola nimer,

Primero que nada me disculpo por la mala informacion pues no es un 7915, es un 7815 y no he encontrado uno que maneje voltajes negativos y con lo del TDA solo faltaría un integrado por descubrir.

Voy a reemplazar el TDA y si con eso no funciona pegare el circuito, lo estoy pasando a diagrama de la plaquita.

Y disculpa, pero no entendi bien lo de:



> Yo reemplazaría ese integrado, y pondría un CD de ACDC en la entrada de audio, con el reproductor adecuado, y festejaría por la reparación del nuevo equipo adquirido.



Seguire en el, espero que con el TDA sea suficiente.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------

